# Completely free football tips from international experts: twitter.com/footballsbo



## freetips (May 11, 2016)

Completely free football tips from international experts: twitter.com/footballsbo


----------



## BetPetros (Jul 12, 2016)

freetips said:


> Completely free football tips from international experts: twitter.com/footballsbo


THEY ARE SCAMMERS


----------

